# J'aime te faire rire



## vince pariz

Bonjour,

J'essaie de traduire ceci:

_J'aime te faire rire, parce que je voudrais toujours te voir sourire radieusement avec des étoiles scintillantes dans les yeux, jolie petite!_

Voici ce que j'ai réussi (peut-être un peu maladroitement) à traduire jusqu'à présent:

_Mi piace farti ridere, perché voglio sempre vederti sorridere radiosamente con dei stelle scintillante dentro tue occhi, bella piccola!_

SVP m'aider au niveau du vocabulaire, de la syntaxe et de la grammaire si nécessaire. Je suis entièrement ouvert aux propositions de reformulation! Merci!


----------



## underhouse

vince pariz said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'essaie de traduire ceci:
> 
> _J'aime te faire rire, parce que je voudrais toujours te voir sourire radieusement avec des étoiles scintillantes dans les yeux, jolie petite!_
> 
> Voici ce que j'ai réussi (peut-être un peu maladroitement) à traduire jusqu'à présent:
> 
> _Mi piace farti ridere, perché voglio vorrei sempre vederti sorridere radiosamente con dei delle stelle scintillanti dentro tue negli occhi, bella piccola!_
> 
> SVP m'aider au niveau du vocabulaire, de la syntaxe et de la grammaire si nécessaire. Je suis entièrement ouvert aux propositions de reformulation! Merci!


 
Cela est une traduction mot-à-mot. à mon avis, la partie des étoiles dans les yeux sonne un peu bizarre en Italien.


----------



## itka

Elle est un peu bizarre en français aussi !


----------



## Hsara

Ciao!
Je propose de la transformer un petit peu, vu qu'il s'agit d'une phrase poétique:
"...con lo scintillio delle stelle negli occhi, piccola mia!"

J'ai essayé...


----------



## itka

> "...con lo scintillio delle stelle negli occhi, piccola mia!"


e "negli occhi tuoi" ? Che ne pensate ?


----------



## Hsara

"negli occhi tuoi" sì, bello!
Richiama anche certe canzoni come "Nel blu dipinto di blu (volare)" ("ma io continuo a sognare negli occhi tuoi belli...")


----------

